
Inline Annotations and Markup on Gmail Attachments - roh26it
http://www.framebench.com/mail-markup/
======
ankit042
Looks interesting. I have tried to use a few annotation tools before within
the team but people were more comfortable and accustomed to emails and we
ended up switching back. This looks like a perfect solution

------
startupdev
I have been using this tool for a while. A prefect collaboration tool for
Gmail Attachments.

~~~
roh26it
Thanks a lot! I'm the founder and would love to hear about how you like it.
We're constantly improving the extension and thinking about how we could add
value to the much abused email attachments. :-)

